
A portless iPhone is starting to make a lot of sense - bryanrasmussen
https://bestgamingpro.com/a-portless-iphone-is-starting-to-make-a-lot-of-sense/
======
corysama
Even though I’m still rockin an iPhone 6+, it has been a long time since I
used either port for anything besides charging.

